# light weight hunting stool



## JohnK (Apr 19, 2015)

Anybody looking for a calling chair or other light weight blind type stool should look at Costco's 3 legged chair with back for under $30. It's by far the lightest chair I've found rated 300 lbs. and is very stable. Just saying...I've got several chairs, primos, alps, turkey lounge and this is hard to beat.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 1, 2015)

How much does it weigh? I bought a 3 legged Game Winner Blind chair from Academy. It has a back, which is a must for me. Weighs about 4 lbs.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 1, 2015)

660griz said:


> How much does it weigh? I bought a 3 legged Game Winner Blind chair from Academy. It has a back, which is a must for me. Weighs about 4 lbs.




X-2...Academy has several 3 leg stools and folding stools for under
$10.00.......


----------

